# those golf net things...



## nic113 (May 28, 2007)

does anyone have one of those practice nets which you hit the ball at to practice your swing etc? are they any good?


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't like them casue you can't tell if you hook/slice. Don't give you a trajectory. To practice, they're ok..but I found the one I owned to be cheap, and it really didn't do much for me.

Edited


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Personally, I don't like them. I could see where for a beginner they might be OK, just to see if they could make solid contact, but I need to see the ball flight to tell me if I'm making any mistakes
my $.02


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I would completely agree with the above. It may hinder you more than help. You'll develop bad swing habits because you can't see the ball flight.


----------



## nic113 (May 28, 2007)

ok, thanks everyone, i saw one on the site i bought my clubs from and wondered if they're any good. I can see what you mean though about needing to see the ball fly. thanks for the quick replys too.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

True but if your consistant with your swing...usually you can tell when you miss hit it ...So for a good golfer they should be fine...or a beginner...but if you have ever hit a shot and not seen it due to the sun or darkness usually you can tell where it goes ...slice fade straight ...top or hit dead center you can feel it ...you know when you hit a good shot ...you may not be able to tell if you hit a baby hook or a baby fade ...which is the only downside...but then again these are made for convience and keeping your swing tuned and not going forever w/o hitting thats why you can hit into them whenever and where ever ...


----------



## Enter Sandman (Apr 30, 2007)

I was thinking of getting one but didnt as they are fiddly to put up and a pian to put away every time.
Instead i got the Momentus swing trainer (superb ) and the PGA Tour 3 in 1 practice which allows you you chip, putt and drive without digging up your lawn. I also use mine with airflow balls and it works well in the garden as you can see if you hook or slice the ball


----------



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

Some of them have a mark in the middle that you aim for. I've got one but I don't use it for that. I use it for swing structure as mentioned before.


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a 10x10x10 cage net designed for golf. These are the only way to go if you are serious about these. I agree that unless you see your ball flight, you can't tell how you are doing. I use mine in conjunction with a video camera to film both down the line and front views of my swing. These I import into analysis software and see what my swing looks like. The nets are good for practice drills as well, where the flight of the ball may not matter. (depending on the drill).


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

i have one, but it sucks on a windy day. and you gotta make sure you dont hit the net with your club


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I used to have one, and frankly, I don't see why anyone would have a problem with them. Just because you can't see the ball flight doesn't mean it's totally worthless. For me though, the best thing about it was being able to hit a few shots throughout the winter.


----------



## nic113 (May 28, 2007)

k, maybe i will get one, i could use some practice hitting off the floor on grass, not just tees


----------



## Ponda (May 29, 2007)

Yeah, nets can be useful. If I'm not going to be able to make it to the range, I'll just go in the backyard and hit a hundred or so iron shots. It helps you stay loose and as some others mentioned, you can use a video camera on your swing. My college has an indoor cage that we use in the winter to help us stay loose and such, so if you have the money...I would try and go for an indoor cage. If it's out of your budget, I don't see a problem with a practice net.


----------

